# Who is going to be 1st to get an Émonda SLR 10 ?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

10.25 pounds at $15,749.99?
Émonda SLR 10 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Who is going to be 1st to get an &#201;monda SLR 10 ?*

For some reason, never a huge fan of Trek bikes...until I saw this Emoda slr. Beautiful lines. Love its simplistic and clean looks. Are those proprietary wheels? Almost looks like the Lightweight Gipfelsturm.


----------

